
3D-Printed Semiconductor Cube Could Convert Waste Heat to Electricity - rfrey
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/3dprinted-semiconductor-efficiently-converts-heat-to-electricity
======
rfrey
Actual paper is available at
[https://cronfa.swan.ac.uk/Record/cronfa50651](https://cronfa.swan.ac.uk/Record/cronfa50651)
(not paywalled).

